

Uber Netherlands employee arrested in investigation into Uberpop - roldenburger
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu.nl%2Finternet%2F4023472%2Fmedewerker-uber-nederland-gearresteerd-in-onderzoek-uberpop.html&edit-text=&act=url

======
koffiekop
The article mentions that it creates protest among Taxi drivers. What it not
mentions that Uberpop drivers got assaulted by those taxi drivers. =|

